# Great introduction to Japanese hand tools!



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy love that style too. watched the video and those pull planes seemed to do well .pine some times get knocked for being a bad choice of wood but myself i like it and its plentiful down where i live and not to pricey ,thanks for sharing


----------



## firefighterontheside

(Then I took my boards over to the power jointer because milling lumber is exactly what God created electricity.)

I very much resemble this remark. I have a few hand tools, saws and planes, but only use them when it is more convenient than plugging something in. I certainly enjoy watching someone else do all that hand tool work though.


----------



## CFrye

_"you'll appreciate how the series is broken up into short segments."-
I would appreciate that! Sounds like a winner, Stumpy, thanks for the review!


----------

